# Black panthers,mtn lion,cougar,puma?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 3, 2008)

Any of yall that are in the south or east of texas ever saw a wild puma, a black panther,mountain lion? The wildlife folks for the most part say they don't exist anymore but that's not true. I'd like to hear your stories, and see pics if you've got them. I've been real interested since i, my dad, and my twin saw a mother black panther up close one afternoon with 2 kittens crossing a road on our se louisiana farm. We watched it through a rifle scope and it was 6-7 ft long. There are many people who've seen these and good info online


----------



## windthrown (Apr 3, 2008)

I dunno about Texas, but he have a :censored:-load of cougars (AKA: mountain lions, pumas, wild cats) here in Orygun. They are a real problem in these parts for mauling and eating sheep, dogs, and even babies. 

But they are not as bad as the wolves that they released in Wyoming that have crossed Idaho and are now in eastern Orygun. Induced problems...


----------



## mantis (Apr 3, 2008)

They are all over...even up here on the Boarder.(Even though the DEC will deny it


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 3, 2008)

*yep mantis*

Yeah i hear you mantis on the wildlife guys blowin it off that the cougars are not here! We hear that a lot here in Tn. too. Check out eastern puma research network.com to see pics and tracks of cougars in the eastern us where they were thought to no longer exist.


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 3, 2008)

we had one here that came in and killed the wifes nieces dog. it was protecting her horses. took about a month before someone finally killed it. she had put a $1000 bounty on it. might not be legal, don't know but they roam alot of ground and hate to see some kid in thier backyard calling to pet a big kitty. i went out cause i could use the 1000, but all i could find was tracks here and there. if i could have taken him i would of had it mounted.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 3, 2008)

That sucks bout the dog being killed by the cougar. But we as humans have invaded their homes and must respect them for the magnificent animals they are. They were driven to near extinction and have made a miraculous comeback in the east, south,north east areas of the U.S. They help keep the deer population in check as well.


----------



## mantis (Apr 4, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> That sucks bout the dog being killed by the cougar. But we as humans have invaded their homes and must respect them for the magnificent animals they are. They were driven to near extinction and have made a miraculous comeback in the east, south,north east areas of the U.S. They help keep the deer population in check as well.



Actually if it went into the back yard then it invaded the dogs home.We are a part of nature as much as a wild animal is.As for the deer pop.my .308 can take care of thatopcorn:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 4, 2008)

*Real cool*

It'd be neat to have a big cougar mounted and placed somewhere in the living room! But only cool for like 5 minutes, though. The other day my fiance went ballistic when i showed up with my trophy fox squirrel mount and mounted it onto the wall of MY foyer(i pay the mtg ya know).LOL I put it higher than she could reach, ha!


----------



## Locoweed (Apr 5, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> It'd be neat to have a big cougar mounted and placed somewhere in the living room! But only cool for like 5 minutes, though. The other day my fiance went ballistic when i showed up with my trophy fox squirrel mount and mounted it onto the wall of MY foyer(i pay the mtg ya know).LOL I put it higher than she could reach, ha!



Something like this







Or this


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 5, 2008)

The mountain lions are coming back in N CA. They are showing up in residential backyards miles from wilderness areas. We have a large deer population, small black tail, and that provides the cats a good food supply. Some area have a large wild pig population and cats like their bbq pork!!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool pics man. You hunt too i guess huh? Ever see any black ones down there in tejas?


----------



## Locoweed (Apr 5, 2008)

The top pic is from a friends house and the other one is from a very large ranch house I was in a few years ago. Haven't heard of any black ones around here.


----------



## cmetalbend (Apr 13, 2008)

I caught a glimpse of one about 4 years ago here in Kansas, "Where they don't exist" as the story goes. Did you know even the biggest of Bucks is no match for a Mtn lion.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 13, 2008)

They live in our neighborhood. Found a set of tracks in the snow a few days ago my fist covered a little over half the paw print.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 13, 2008)

That's cool. They are becoming more prominent in Ks. i hear and as for the pacific nw they should be everywhere. There tracks look like big dog w/o claws and the pad is shaped like the letter M. The rear steps usually over or near step the fronts.:monkey:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 13, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> They live in our neighborhood. Found a set of tracks in the snow a few days ago my fist covered a little over half the paw print.


 Watch em they like younguns


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2008)

Our G&F has said they did not exist and then game cams started 
taking pics of them! Now they say they are not wild but released,
bs where I have seen their sign is as wild as it gets here. I hunt
walkin turkey areas wilderness, hike in two miles And that is the 
closest road, see large bears big deer and less and less turkey.
The cats have alluded me but I have seen sign, scratch posts,
twisted dung covered etc. my friend saw one when he got off his 
stand I walked up to him and he looked nervous and said he had a 
large cat circle him twice and then walk off. I have heard their scream
but yet to see one. I found a cave that there was blood all over
and deer fur gives ya the creeps!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 13, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Our G&F has said they did not exist and then game cams started
> taking pics of them! Now they say they are not wild but released,
> bs where I have seen their sign is as wild as it gets here. I hunt
> walkin turkey areas wilderness, hike in two miles And that is the
> ...


 You tell a bit of information there that is pretty awesome man. That's really cool bout the scratchings and all!! You sound like you appreciate and respect the big wild cats and that's really good. Be careful. Okie and arizona now got photos of breeding populations of spotted jaguars(even bigger than the pumas) that have moved up thru mexico from s. america. Spotted jags were very widespread in texas and Louisiana until they got wiped out in early 1900s. According to scientists only jags can genetically be black and me, my father, and twin brother witnessed a solid black panther?,Jag?,cat? in 1991 on our family's rural louisiana farm. She had 2 little ones with her!! I'll never forget that 7ft long jet black SOB! Talk about [email protected]#$% awesome! Take it ez Roper, try to get us some game cam footage. Also check out www.easternpumaresearchnetwork.com:monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 13, 2008)

I know Rope probably does but you boys better had be toting some pistols or some type of firearm with you when walking in those parts or even around the house. We look like tasty treats to these cats, if one ever gets on ya, you will be wanting to throw some hot lead....

I hate reading about the mauling stories.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I know Rope probably does but you boys better had be toting some pistols or some type of firearm with you when walking in those parts or even around the house. We look like tasty treats to these cats, if one ever gets on ya, you will be wanting to throw some hot lead....
> 
> I hate reading about the mauling stories.



Actually I am a bowhunter and carry a big knife and counter assault
bear repellent, much more effective on grizzly and bear in general!
A mountain lion forget it, he will hit ya from behind and if he hits you
good its over.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 13, 2008)

*good info*



ropensaddle said:


> Actually I am a bowhunter and carry a big knife and counter assault
> bear repellent, much more effective on grizzly and bear in general!
> A mountain lion forget it, he will hit ya from behind and if he hits you
> good its over.



He better hit me good then, i can draw the pistol pretty quick. We just shot a few soon-to-be-processed hogs with my .357 sig. a few times, it really ate up their insides. Very similar if not equal to a .357 mag round which is dam powerful, but I have 17 rounds instead of 6. I just ordered my 2nd M&P in that caliber, LOL. I tote a .44 most of the time in the woods though. If I get any type of body shot on a cat with that, he is done. We have not seen these big cats in my parts but have heard stories, which sends chills down my back....


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> He better hit me good then, i can draw the pistol pretty quick. We just shot a few soon-to-be-processed hogs with my .357 sig. a few times, it really ate up their insides. Very similar if not equal to a .357 mag round which is dam powerful, but I have 17 rounds instead of 6. I just ordered my 2nd M&P in that caliber, LOL. I tote a .44 most of the time in the woods though. If I get any type of body shot on a cat with that, he is done. We have not seen these big cats in my parts but have heard stories, which sends chills down my back....



If you hear a scream coming out of the woods at dark thirty, your hair
will stand at attention I promise.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> If you hear a scream coming out of the woods at dark thirty, your hair
> will stand at attention I promise.



No doubt! I'll be like that black guy in Predator with the chain fed machine gun cutting the woods down.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 14, 2008)

*So you like the S&W M&P?*



2000ssm6 said:


> He better hit me good then, i can draw the pistol pretty quick. We just shot a few soon-to-be-processed hogs with my .357 sig. a few times, it really ate up their insides. Very similar if not equal to a .357 mag round which is dam powerful, but I have 17 rounds instead of 6. I just ordered my 2nd M&P in that caliber, LOL. I tote a .44 most of the time in the woods though. If I get any type of body shot on a cat with that, he is done. We have not seen these big cats in my parts but have heard stories, which sends chills down my back....


 Do you like your new smith? I just bought a S&W 9mm M&P and i love it. Shoot a 100 rnds thru it every week. Darn reliable, best 550 i ever spent. She don't talk back and has got my back every day. PS.- Supposed to be a secret, but if your close to GSMNP they have a fast growing population of mntn lion in the park. I'm bout half hour from the park and a friend who's a ranger sees em on the cades cove loop rd often, always at night!:monkey:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 14, 2008)

*All good*

I know 40 or 45 or even 357 sig would be more power, but i've offered to test the 9mm out on a friend and he declined! Bullets are a lot cheaper too!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep, I love my M&Ps. Great guns for the $$$. 600 rounds so far, no problems. They have not been around as long as the Glock but they feel so much better and shoot just as good if not more. My current one is just a full size .357 with night sights but I ordered another and plan to have the same sights that are on the Julie Goloski M&P. I'm also searching for a adjustable rear sight. If anyone is a big Glock fan, never pick up a M&P, you will trade. 

I used to be into the .40 cal but the .357 has a little more power in a smaller package. I can tell a difference in ballistic wounds also. Next to the train stopping .45, the .357 has to be the best carry/pp round.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 14, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yep, I love my M&Ps. Great guns for the $$$. 600 rounds so far, no problems. They have not been around as long as the Glock but they feel so much better and shoot just as good if not more. My current one is just a full size .357 with night sights but I ordered another and plan to have the same sights that are on the Julie Goloski M&P. I'm also searching for a adjustable rear sight. If anyone is a big Glock fan, never pick up a M&P, you will trade.
> 
> I used to be into the .40 cal but the .357 has a little more power in a smaller package. I can tell a difference in ballistic wounds also. Next to the train stopping .45, the .357 has to be the best carry/pp round.



Why not just get a 454?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Why not just get a 454?



I would have to go with a 460/500 for more power and I'm a S&W guy. Either are way to heavy/big for ccw. I would not mind having one for a play gun though.


----------



## greengoblin (Apr 16, 2008)

Speaking of cougars, anybody see this on CNN yesterday?

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/13/boulden.cougar.speed.cnn?iref=videosearch


----------



## Blake22 (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw a panther eating a rabbit several years ago here in N FL. Anybody seen a Bigfoot lately?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 16, 2008)

greengoblin said:


> Speaking of cougars, anybody see this on CNN yesterday?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/13/boulden.cougar.speed.cnn?iref=videosearch



Yes, that is what happens when we invade their territory. I bet peta didn't like the last part, LOL.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 7, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago a wild cougar wandered into Chicago. A police officer shot it in self defense according to the news report I saw.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 8, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> About 2 weeks ago a wild cougar wandered into Chicago. A police officer shot it in self defense according to the news report I saw.



Yes, sounds like the cop got a lil trigger happy. Lets see here, he had a standard issue radio on himself and in the car, plus a cell phone too! Hmm, seems like he could've gotten some kinda animal control out there asap and had the poor cougar transplanted to an area that was more condusive for it.

I'm not a backer of peta at all, actually an avid hunter. But, i believe in giving the large wild cats of N. America some space and respect!!!!!Especially the recovering breeds like Jaguarundi(smaller than a cougar bigger than a bobcat- thriving populations in texas,La.,fla.),Black and Spotted Jaguars(Breeding pop of spotted jags throughout the sw.


----------

